# newbie from western MA



## wannabeefarmer (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey All,
Like my name says I'm a wanna bee farmer from Wilbraham MA. I've been thinking about beekeeping for a few years but didn't want to take on too many new things at once(starting raising chickens for meat and eggs last year).I can only hit my wife with one major addition a year before she hits me back. I've been doing reading and taken a few workshops through nofa. I'm picking up 2 nucs in may to get the ball rolling. I'll be trying to glean as much as I can from everyones combined experience. So thanks in advance!!!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome
It is going to be an adventure...:thumbsup:


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

What kinda Bees are you getting?


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Where you from in Wilbraham? I grew up on Glendale Road. Welcome to the board!


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Get your wife involved as well. That way it's a shared sacrifice!


----------



## Steve_G (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard,

Great bunch here, you'll learn a lot.

My wife was originally afraid of bees when I started, now she is waiting on delivery of her two packages of bees for this year.

Steve


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome. Bee sure to attend a bee school.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

I've actually started a new beekeeper 2012 thread to fllow my progress.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome WBF!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## wannabeefarmer (Feb 20, 2012)

stripstrike said:


> Where you from in Wilbraham? I grew up on Glendale Road. Welcome to the board!


 I live on Delmor ave off of main street


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

I know it well. Welcome again and best of luck this year.

Ken


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

wannabeefarmer said:


> Hey All,
> Like my name says I'm a wanna bee farmer from Wilbraham MA. I've been thinking about beekeeping for a few years but didn't want to take on too many new things at once(starting raising chickens for meat and eggs last year).I can only hit my wife with one major addition a year before she hits me back. I've been doing reading and taken a few workshops through nofa. I'm picking up 2 nucs in may to get the ball rolling. I'll be trying to glean as much as I can from everyones combined experience. So thanks in advance!!!


Welcome to the site. You will love beekeeping. We are so close to each other if you ever need help or whan to chat PM me and we can get together.

Mike


----------



## wannabeefarmer (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, it already has been and I don't even have any bees yet.


----------



## wannabeefarmer (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks


----------

